# Meet and Greet



## doug russell smith (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone! I just wanted to say, what a wonderful first impression I got from reading a few posts. How refreshing it is to read humor and helpfullness as opposed to posing, and pettiness. I really look forward to meeting all of you, and can't wait to be a part of this positive sounding group! My name is Doug, and I am a third dan in Goju Ryu Karatedo with 20 years experience.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 19, 2004)

Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 19, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Doug!  I think we have a good bunch in here too.
Also alot of diverse opinions but most of the time, we keep it civil.  Just don't go into the study! Just kidding. Your experience in Goju is welcome, I think there are a few here, what I know.  I look forward to reading your posts.  TW


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum, Doug! I think we have a good bunch in here too.
> Also alot of diverse opinions but most of the time, we keep it civil. Just don't go into the study! Just kidding. Your experience in Goju is welcome, I think there are a few here, what I know. I look forward to reading your posts. TW


Come on, TW!  The study isn't THAT bad.  Everyone needs to practice their logical spar from time to time, don't they?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Doug, great to have you aboard!  We have a few other Goju Ryu folks here as well;  enjoy your stay and happy posting!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard, feel free to browse.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 19, 2004)

On behalf of the MartialTalk Admin/Mod team *WELCOME *on Board!!!! (punny, huh?)

 -Michael


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the sight, hopefully you can get some useful knowledge from the place


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome and Hope you have fun~! 

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome, Doug.  Happy posting!


----------

